# The Rhyming Game!



## Eclipse (Oct 25, 2009)

So, I start out with a line and the next person posts another line that rhymes with the previous. You can reword the word in the end every two lines. Ex:
Poster 1: There was once a toaster that was quite funny.
Poster 2:
There was once a toaster that was quite funny.
Too bad that his nose was very runny.
Poster 3:
There was once a toaster that was quite funny.
Too bad that his nose was very runny. 
Then there was a Pikachu that liked apples.
Poster 4:
There was once a toaster that was quite funny.
Too bad that his nose was very runny. 
Then there was a Pikachu that liked apples.
He would always get the apple-flavored Snapples.
... etc. 

Also, you can be very, very random if you want.

Alright, I'll start.

Arceus was bored, so he created a universe.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 25, 2009)

Arceus was bored, so he created a universe. 
And the first Pokémon was a Squirtle quite perverse.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 25, 2009)

Arceus was bored, so he created a universe. 
And the first Pokémon was a Squirtle quite perverse. 
Squirtle was weird; he loved nobody.


----------



## Starly (Oct 25, 2009)

So he thought of thoughts, that were oh so bloody


----------



## PokeGhost (Oct 25, 2009)

But he had one friend, he had one buddy,
He was betrayed, he was tricked,
But his buddy, he got kicked.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 25, 2009)

(PokeGhost, I meant c+p the previous lines and add your one line, not make a stanza all together. You too, Starly.)
Arceus was bored, so he created a universe.
And the first Pokémon was a Squirtle quite perverse.
Squirtle was weird; he loved nobody.
So he thought of thoughts, that were oh so bloody.
But he had one friend, he had one buddy.
Soon he thought, "My, how cruddy!"


----------

